# Helms 27



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am considering buying a Helms 27 sailboat. I know the basic details of the boat, but I am now looking for information on how it sails, it''s construction, it''s strengths and weaknesses. The price is very good, and I believe I can over look some imperfections. I presently own a Mac 26, and the Helms is considerably larger and more stable. I sail alone alot, and I am a big guy over 6'', so comfort is also an issue. Anybody with some information?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The Helms 27 is a good boat for the money. There are a few on the lake where I keep my Helms 30 and they seem to be a cut above the hunters, catalinas, etc... of the same era. My 30 seems to be a much higher build quality than similar boats and sails very well. It is also a bit faster than non-race boats of comparable size. I sail single-handed 90% of the time and its no problem. Weakness - interior layout could be better, I have excessive prop-walk to starboard in reverse, no anchor locker at the bow.
Strengths - oversized rigging, tiller steering, I have no blister issues (1980 model), great looks, good size level cabin top, points relativly high, fast, over six feet of headroom in main cabin, has a nice motion in the water, enjoys 15 degrees of heel best but can sail all day long at 20 -25%. My sails are up when most others have rolled up to motor in whether from too much wind or too little.
The information here is based upon my 30'' model although the 27'' seems to be comparable.


----------

